# In need of new rear tires



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

I am in the need for some new rear tires, currently I have *Carlisle Turf Master 24x1200-12* and checking the prices they seem to be running 100+ each. I use the tractor mainly for pulling a drag for clearing the grounds and I pull a little utility trailer about the property (No cutting deck installed) so maybe there is a better tire recommendation for my needs. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try Amazon.com . They usually have some decent prices.
Failing that, CL,or Ebay.


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

I am considering the Carlisle Turf Master


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They are good. I just bought a set on Amazon ( 20-10-8),and I really like them.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenda super- turf 500s are just as good at half the price.
Here's a set for 174.00 delivered to your door
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Kenda-K50...083?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdfa2b4f3


----------

